# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Mũi Né - du lich Mui Ne

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Mũi Né - du lich Mui Ne*

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 22km về hướng Đông Bắc, Mũi Né được đánh giá là một trung tâm du lịch nổi tiếng của tỉnh Bình Thuận . Biển Mũi Né đẹp, trong xanh lại khá gần thành phố Hồ Chí Minh nên không chỉ là điểm du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hàng đầu của người Sài Gòn mà còn hấp dẫn từ những vị khách nước ngoài khó tính đến những du khách Việt yêu thiên nhiên. 



Đồi cát vàng Mũi Né
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến* Mũi Né* để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Mũi Né*

Thời tiết Phan Thiết vốn khô nóng quanh năm, với nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 27 độ C. Bạn có thể đến thăm Phan Thiết vào bất cứ mùa nào nhưng thời điểm có sóng lý tưởng nhất là từ tháng 8 đến tháng 12, còn có gió dễ chịu nhất là từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4. Mùa du lịch thấp điểm ở đây vào khoảng tháng 7. Nếu đến Mũi Né vào thời gian này, bạn sẽ có được 1 kỳ nghỉ với giá thành vô cùng hấp dẫn.

*Đi lại*

Hướng dẫn đi đến Mũi Né, Phan Thiết (Đi từ Hà Nội , Nha Trang, Đà Lạt) 

Địa chỉ ăn và ở tại Mũi Né 

*Tổng hợp địa điểm du lịch Mũi Né - du lich Mui Ne*

Hoang sơ thác 9 tầng Đami ở Bình Thuận

Cắm trại ở thảo nguyên Hòn Rơm 

Nắng gió và cồn cát Mũi Né

'Bay' cùng đồi cát Mũi Né

Bãi biển Hòn Rơm

Cảm nhận vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của biển Mũi né - Phan thiết

Thư giãn trong 'tách cà phê sữa nóng' tại trung tâm bùn khoáng nóng Mũi Né

Tận hưởng cuộc sống tại Blue Ocean Resort Mũi Né

Suối Nước Mũi Né

----------


## thietht

Tư vấn du lịch Mũi né tự túc 2 ngày

Kinh nghiệm thú vị khi đi du lịch Mũi Né

Kinh nghiệm sau chuyến du lịch bụi 3 ngày ở Mũi Né

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phan Thiết

Hướng dẫn du lịch Mũi Né tự túc

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH MŨI NÉ - TOUR DU LICH MUI  NE*

Tour Du Lịch Bụi Mũi Né - Phan Thiết (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 490.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch HCM - Mũi Né (2 ngày 1 đêm) giảm giá 50% - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Mũi Né - Miệt Vườn - KDL Đại Nam - Địa Đạo Củ Chi (6 Ngày 5 Đêm) - Giá từ 1.100.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Mũi Né - Hồ Chí Minh (2Ngày/1Đêm) - Giá 998.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Biển Mũi Né (4 Ngày 3 Đêm - KH T5 Hàng tuần) - Giá 6.800.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Mũi Né - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - khuyến mãi 15% giá chỉ còn 828.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Mũi Né - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 870.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Phan Thiết - Mũi Né - Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Mũi Né Relax Tour (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Cuốn chả cá chít Mũi Né

Ốc Hương nướng

Cá Bò Hòm nướng

Món ngon Phan Thiết - Mũi Né

Đã miệng với 3 món cá cuốn bánh tráng ở Phan Thiết

Con Dông, món ăn quê lên hàng đặc sản

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Nướng Lẩu Long Sơn

Nhà Hàng Cây Bàng Mũi Né

Nhà hàng Làng Tre Mũi Né

Nhà Hàng Vườn Thiên Thai 2 

 Nhà hàng gia đình Deja Vu

 Nhà hàng Gành Mũi Né

----------


## thietht

Resort dưới 2 triệu đồng chất lượng tốt ở Mũi Né

Princess D'Annam Resort & Spa

Khách Sạn Sea Links Beach

Khách sạn Pandanus Beach Mũi Né

4 resort tuyệt đẹp của Mũi Né

Khách sạn Đồi Cọ

Khu nghỉ dưỡng L’animien Mũi Né Resort & Spa 

Resort Muine Bay Mũi Né

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Mũi Né

----------

